

MYOPENID WILL BE TURNED OFF ON FEBRUARY 1, 2014 - rurban
https://www.myopenid.com/

======
rurban
The not-social encumbered myopenid bows down to social login's only. This is
an interesting decision in the light of recent steps back from social login's
over privacy misuses.

There is a great potential for new services, which do not misuse globally
trackable social logins.

